# What protection software should I use?



## Krystallwolvelt (Dec 20, 2008)

Guys I need help here I need a good antivirus program for my windows xp two months ago I wasn't aware that antivirus 2009 was spyware and my friends n furry friends got spam from me thats when I got warned about AV2009 lucky I was able to get rid of it.

I'm currently using Mozilla Firefox but I still sometimes get errors on my damn PC.

I'd greatly apreciate it if you can tell me what software I should use even if I have to pay for the damn thing.

I may repay you back maybe with free gift art of any kind but I need my scanner working again but I will do it.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 20, 2008)

i use avast.


----------



## Raithah (Dec 20, 2008)

I'll second Avast! Antivirus (their site is down for me at the moment), just remember that while the activation/registration key _is_ free, you need to give them your email. I haven't received any spam from them yet, though; so it likely won't do any harm.

There are alternatives if you don't like Alwil's offering - off the top of my head, I can think of [AVG] Free, [AntiVir] and [ClamWIN], if you're into OSS. [Lifehacker] polled their community a few months ago and came up with their top five, if you don't like the above suggestions it's a good place to start .

You'll probably want to get some anti-spyware/adware apps running as well, and in that case I'll recommend Lavasoft's [Ad-Aware]. The only other software I've tried was Safer Networking's [Spybot S&D], but since it's gone without use on my computer for so long, I can't vouch for it's efficacy. Be sure to pair those apps up with a good firewall and hereustic scanner, too, if you're really concerned about security.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 20, 2008)

AVG Antivirus Free Edition or Avast! Home Edition are great free antivirus packages, and I've heard decent things about Avira, too, but I can't vouch for it, and I know that some malware has stolen its name.

For antispyware, Spybot - Search & Destroy is very effective (I won't recommend Ad-Aware any more, since its efficiency has really been lost since the new 200x editions, not to mention it installs background services that do nothing for the free edition), and MalwareBytes Anti-Malware is a great new utility that can actually one-shot remove AV2009 (though I wouldn't trust a single scan with it; Use multiple tools, and use safe mode). I wouldn't recommend Windows Defender - It was once a decent product, but recently even its inclusion with Windows Vista has proven ineffective against most newer threats.

I will say it right now - The most powerful anti-malware tools are free (HijackThis and Autoruns are insanely powerful for manual threat removal, and completely free). Some of them have easy interfaces (MalwareBytes, Spybot), and others require a professional touch (like Autoruns and HijackThis). Typically, an approach to an existing infection with a combination of AVG or Avast!, Spybot, and MalwareBytes will remove most of what ails your PC. The more stubborn infections require Autoruns and HijackThis, and an intimate knowledge of what should and should not be running on your computer. You may even need to use the Windows Recovery Console in severe cases.

But back to the task at hand, AVG provides antispyware and antivirus protection for free, and updates every day. Avast! will provide good antivirus protection - but no antispyware protection - and seems a little lighter than AVG since AVG turned 8.0. Either are a good choice if you're already making other changes like browsing with Firefox and being careful about what you download from the Internet.

Chances are, if you had an AV2009 infection, it isn't totally gone, unless you went through steps like above, and even then it can sometimes make a comeback rather spectacularly. That would probably be the source of any errors you're getting - That or your current antivirus protection, which if you're like everyone else in the world, is probably Norton or McAfee, both of which are rather bad.


----------



## darkdoomer (Dec 21, 2008)

CommonSense2009
there's at least 4 furries who use this one 'round there.


----------



## Archibald Ironfist (Dec 21, 2008)

My reccomendation?
Kaspersky for virii
Ad-Aware, and Spybot S&D for other malware.

Between those two you should be prety safe.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Dec 21, 2008)

Nod32 for antivirus.. or avast, they're both good, though nod32 has been the best av for 3 years or more.
(Though Nod32 isn't free, ive never had any virus on my comp with it though)

Anti spyware -> Spybot SD, 
And ccleaner can be usefull too.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 21, 2008)

I use Avast!Free, Spyware Doctor, and Comodo Firewall.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 21, 2008)

Firewall software isn't necessary unless you have a direct line to the internet; Routers provide an effective defense against inbound threats, and if you're worried about outbound, maybe you should check your antivirus software first.

NOD32 is one of the better AV solutions available for a paid solution, but it's a little slow on most of the computer we've used it on. I would NOT recommend SpywareDoctor.


----------



## Aden (Dec 21, 2008)

OS X.

jk


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Dec 21, 2008)

If you want something free, try Avast.

I use Norton Internet Security 2009...


----------



## Runefox (Dec 22, 2008)

Hollow-Dragon said:


> I use Norton Internet Security 2009...



I weep for your computer.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 22, 2008)

Since I haven't seen it recommended yet you could get Avira.


----------



## Neybulot (Dec 22, 2008)

Spybot has been kinda...Meh lately and Ad-Aware has missed a lot of things. I've been using SuperAntiSpyware with Spybot mainly. The site for it makes it look like spyware but it's actually very good.

EDIT: Quick tip on AVG. Watch out on it. I stopped using it when it started blocking legitimate files because it thought they contained viruses. It wouldn't even let me open them until I completely got rid of the program itself. I swear, AVG is like a virus itself.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 22, 2008)

How about Trend Micro Internet Security Pro? :-/


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Dec 22, 2008)

Runefox said:


> I weep for your computer.


 
Oh well...  as long as my computer is alive, it works for me.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Dec 22, 2008)

This is the second time I've had to answer this today...

Viruses/Combo Programs
*AVG 7.5 Free*: Good for viruses, still updated frequently. AVG isn't too bad at catching most malware, but it's always best to have another program for that anyways. _8/10_
*AVG 8.0 Free*: It'll catch viruses, but also start taking control of your system in ways that you may not like. _5/10_
*Avira*: I've heard good only things about Avira, but I haven't personally tried it. _?/10_
*Avast*: It seems like a fairly decent program, but I've only run it on one system, and it dosen't see much usage. _6/10_
*McAffe (all versions)*: Very much a resource hog. Dosen't do anything spyware-related (very well) and dosen't really catch viruses very well either. _3/10_
*Norton (all versions)*: Same as McAffe. Uber fail. _3/10_
*Kaspersky*: Less of a resource hog than the other two above, but is fairly mediocre in most protection aspects. Have encountered an issue with the firewall being overprotective on occasions. _5/10_
*Trend Micro*: Same experiences as Kaspersky. _5/10_

Malware/Spyware
*Super AntiSpyware*: I haven't used it as active protection, but I have seen it remove some very stubborn instances of AV2009, and I was quite impressed. _8/10_
*MalwareBytes*: Best option for malware out on the market currently. Recommend buying the full version for the active protection. _9/10_
*AdAware*: Effective anti-adware program. Middle of the road effectiveness. use in conjunction with Spybot. _7/10_
*Spybot*: Good antispyware program. Use in conjunction with AdAware. _7/10_

*Safe Surfing*: 100% effective. This is the only protection on my desktop at current. At one point, I went over 2.5 years without protection, and then, when I became a reseller for AVG, I picked up a license for cheap. I've since dumped AVG on my desktop, and am running sans protection again. A quick check with MalwareBytes while typing this revealed no infections at all. Surprise, surprise... _10/10_

My Protection
*Work Desktop*: AVG AntiMalware 7.5 (paid), MalwareBytes AntiMalware (paid), hardware firewall
*Home Desktop*: common sense, and a monthly check with MalwareBytes, hardware firewall
*Laptop*: AVG 7.5 Free, MalwareBytes Free, Windows Firewall, Hardware firewall (home and work)
*Home Server*: hardware firewall, deny-all Windows Firewall settings

I think that about covers it...


----------



## .Ein. (Dec 22, 2008)

I use AVG Pro and MalwareBytes full. Does it nicely for me. <3

Even if you're an INTARNETZ PIRAT like myself, srsly?  Buy them.  System security is just necessary.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 22, 2008)

Hollow-Dragon said:


> If you want something free, try Avast.
> 
> I use Norton Internet Security 2009...


oh lawd.... i have to sell this for a living, good thing i dont feel bad when i lie.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Dec 22, 2008)

Personally, I recommend ClamAV/ClamWin for AntiVirus. It does not have a resident scanner, so it forces you to get in the habit of manually scanning what you download. This, in turn, helps to prevent you from downloading useless stuff that'll just add cruft to your HD. ClamWin does not register itself with the also useless "Windows Security Center" so it'll always complain that you don't have an AntiVirus installed. (Unless you completely disable the Security Center as well...) Still, insanely fast, resource light, and lack of a resident scanner (Which I've always found to slowly sap away performance) is all good in my eyes.

There are extensions for Firefox that can auto-scan downloads when they finish though. Download Statusbar is one such extension. Here's the info you might need (Adjust path as necessary):

```
Program Location: C:\Program Files\ClamWin\bin\ClamWin.exe
Arguments: --close --mode=scanner --path=%1
```
(I got in the manually scanning habit in my ol' BBS'ng days.)


----------



## Time Bandit (Dec 22, 2008)

Antivirus: Avast

Firewall: Zone Alarm


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Dec 22, 2008)

ZentratheFox said:


> This is the second time I've had to answer this today...
> 
> Viruses/Combo Programs
> *AVG 7.5 Free*: Good for viruses, still updated frequently. AVG isn't too bad at catching most malware, but it's always best to have another program for that anyways. _8/10_
> ...


impressive review I will try safe surfing sometime but before that I will give avast a try since alot of people been recomending this to much and its free.

thank you everyone


----------



## ZentratheFox (Dec 25, 2008)

By the way... the best firewall is one not loaded in Windows. Figured I'd put that out there.

A router functions as a basic firewall, and does not slow down your computer or your connection (unless you're special...) Do NOT let anyone scam you into thinking you need a software-based firewall.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 26, 2008)

ZentratheFox said:


> Do NOT let anyone scam you into thinking you need a software-based firewall.



Even if you needed one, Windows Firewall blocks incoming attacks, anyway, so no other software firewall is really necessary unless you're worried about outbound protection (which should be caught by your AV), fine-tuned access control (paranoia), or anti-ad/spam filtering (which is just weird).


----------



## Tycho (Dec 26, 2008)

No one uses Webroot's Spy Sweeper? Costs money, but it's supposedly excellent vs. spyware.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 26, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> No one uses Webroot's Spy Sweeper? Costs money, but it's supposedly excellent vs. spyware.


Used to be, but I haven't come across it in ages, so I can't say for sure anymore.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Dec 27, 2008)

Runefox said:


> Even if you needed one, Windows Firewall blocks incoming attacks, anyway, so no other software firewall is really necessary unless you're worried about outbound protection (which should be caught by your AV), fine-tuned access control (paranoia *or hosting servers via a single IP*), or anti-ad/spam filtering (which is just weird).





Also, SpySweeper isn't near as good as it used to be. There are many better options out there.


----------



## Renkin (Dec 28, 2008)

I highly recommend Kaspersky, the best antivirus I have ever used. I use to use NOD32, but kaspersky takes the cake.


----------

